# Brute force front diff removal question



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok guys I just pulled my front left axle to replace my seal and I notice 1 of the ball bearings on the diff was gone. I talked to a guy and he said I needed to pull the diff and replace that whole ball bearing kit with a new one. Question is can I just put 1 ball where that one is missing or are they stuck in it and they don't come out. If I do have to replace it and I have to pull the diff is there a write up on how to pull it. Not looking forward to this.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

search ( front diff removal and a few post pop up , there may be some useful info in them for u


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Do I have to replace this think with all the roller things or can I just put a new one where it was missing. I sure hate to pull the whole diff but if it needs replacing I don't mind doing it.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Do it that looks nasty in there.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10553

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10708

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10252


----------

